# Be A Hero! Newbie Seeks MX-980 Help!



## Wayno

Hello all! Just joined and am very impressed by this board. Last summer my loving wife surprised me by having some AV guys come in and set up my home theater with an MX-980 remote. This was supposed to be a gift for me, but I'm your ultimate DIY-er. Apparently I kept that a secret during 23 years of marriage. Anyway, the remote is now not working with some of my components. I've now figured out -- thanks to many posts on this board -- that I have to negotiate with URC for the programming software, but isn't there a simple way to put the remote into learning mode without going through all that jazz? And is there anywhere the software is available for download, since it sounds like URC keeps a death grip on it? Yes, I've tried the CI, no luck there. 
Many thanks!
Wayno


----------



## MatrixDweller

I haven't used the MX-980, but if its setup is anything like Logitech Harmony remotes then there is no way to program it without the software.

According to this article the software should have been included and provided by the vendor. I'd contact them and see if you can get it. If they won't then tell them you'll be contacting URC to obtain the software and specifically stating that they would not provide it. If they are a dealer listed in URC's directory they could get yanked if they get too many complaints.


----------



## Home Theater Guy

The MX-980 is part of URC's professional line of products. Contrary to the UltimateAV article, the software is never provided with the remote. URC does not provide nor allow dealers to provide the software to consumers.

Did the installers have a warranty on their installation? Most dealers will warrant their installation for at least a year. If the remote is not working as a result of their programming, they should come out and fix it.


----------



## SteveY

Wayno, let me know if you got the software yet.

Steve


----------



## nholmes1

As has been stated before, this is not part of URC's more DIY line of remotes and is supposed to be supported by a URC dealer. 

That said you can call URC and try to get them to send you the software, it is hit and miss of when they do or don't send it to the end user.


----------



## KrazyK

Wayno said:


> Hello all! Just joined and am very impressed by this board. Last summer my loving wife surprised me by having some AV guys come in and set up my home theater with an MX-980 remote. This was supposed to be a gift for me, but I'm your ultimate DIY-er. Apparently I kept that a secret during 23 years of marriage. Anyway, the remote is now not working with some of my components. I've now figured out -- thanks to many posts on this board -- that I have to negotiate with URC for the programming software, but isn't there a simple way to put the remote into learning mode without going through all that jazz? And is there anywhere the software is available for download, since it sounds like URC keeps a death grip on it? Yes, I've tried the CI, no luck there.
> Many thanks!
> Wayno


What you need is "CCP" Complete Control Program from URC. URC will not give it to you. However a dealer can make a copy and give it to you. Go to remote central for help programming after you get the software.
I would get the dealer who sold it to you to give you a copy.
Warning: it will take some time to grasp!


----------



## yelis300

ive got the mx-900 editor if u need it, it might be compatible with yours, but im not certain.


----------



## infamousse

Hello All,

Another individual in need of the MX980 SETUP AND MX980 PACK (IF AVAILABLE). Either way can someone PM me with the mx980setup.exe. I hope I am not overstepping any bounds regarding requests on HTS forums. In any event the store I purchased the remote from will not provide the necessary software. I suspect so they can charge me for programming. Have a 980 and mrf 260 that I would like to setup and being familiar with mx900 programming and the mx980 programming I don't believe I should pay anyone for programming. Thanks in advance and hopefully someone can provide me with the software necessary.


----------



## nholmes1

Again please contact URC directly as they have very strict stipulations for dealers not to provide the software to end users. Also the MX-900 editor will not work for the MX-980.

The MX-980 is part of the professional series and not intended for the end user adjust, that said it is not unheard of for URC to provide end users with the software on a case by case basis.


----------



## engtaz

Welcome


----------



## brimckenzie

Yelis300 - Would you be able to provide me with the MX-900 Editor software. I have been looking for it for a while, so frustrating that URC have it in lock down. I just purchased a new TV and I really don't want to pay a professional to come out when I am convinced I can do it on my own.

Thank you!


----------



## chewyfood

SteveY said:


> Wayno, let me know if you got the software yet.
> 
> Steve


I also have the MX980, and would very much appreciate the software to modify the settings. Can anyone be a hero for me as well?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## spousespy

Hi saw your post on the MX900 Editor software..

I desperately need a copy...if you can help me!


----------



## SherrieB2

yelis300 said:


> ive got the mx-900 editor if u need it, it might be compatible with yours, but im not certain.


Can you send it to me? As I have the MX-900. Many Thanks!!!!:wave:


----------



## SherrieB2

I am in need of the software for the MX-900. Can you send it to me? Thanks so much!!!
Sherrie B.


----------



## Timoxx4

I also have the MX-980 and lost my copy of the software. Could anyone with the software please PM me?

Much appreciated.


----------



## joonbug99

I was fortunate enough to purchase an mx 3000 from rubbersoul at a great price. The remote did not have any software I e-mailed URC with my concerns and they sent me a EULA to sign and fax back. I had the mx 3000 editor software 3 days after my original e-mail. 
Talk to them. They are a good company.


----------



## ron36

hi all
i am in need of mx-980 expansion pack.
i bought this remote years ago from classic stereo which is out of business.
i was supplied the main app. but no expansion pack.
urc has been unwilling to help me.
i would like to use this remote again with my newest electronics and have it look new(LCD)
please pm if you can help!


----------



## regalcarsok

I am a new owner of a *MX-980 *and also in need of software.

If someone would PM me that would be awesome.

Thanks Jerry


----------



## rab-byte

Just a heads up to all DIYers. 
URC is to Harmony as hand coding C++ is to HTML with dream weaver. That is to say they are not the same with respect to complexity or limitation. 

If your URC is still warranted by the installers I would strongly suggest you contact them for help.


----------



## hawth725

regalcarsok said:


> I am a new owner of a MX-980 and also in need of software.
> 
> If someone would PM me that would be awesome.
> 
> Thanks Jerry


You need to have your unit's "Registration Code", then log in at the URC Control Room and register your unit. That's the only way for you to get the editor for your MX-980.


----------



## JKinOB

I am a new owner of an *MX-780 *and also in need of software.

If someone would PM me that would be much appreciated.

Thanks

JK



Read more: Be A Hero! Newbie Seeks MX-980 Help! - Page 2 - Home Theater Forum and Systems - HomeTheaterShack.com


----------

